# Phyllovates puking... Any help you can offer?



## MantidBro (Nov 25, 2014)

I fed my Phyllovates chlorophaea a cricket... And the next day she is puking up black, smelly stuff. She can't eat without puking so I am now giving her only honey and water. I'm also keeping her out of the light and in the shade so she doesn't become stimulated or dehydrated. I'm trying to keep things calm. Does anyone know what else I could do? I truly truly should give up on feeding my mantids crickets, this seems to happen almost every time!


----------



## LAME (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't say give up on the crickets my friend. I know you've had crumby luck with the crickets, and in your shoes id probably think the same. Why don't you start logging down what species can eat what and who can't?

I mean if one specific species is eating out of the cricket bin and not getting ill while others are then theres more to it than just it being a case of diseased feeders. I'd suspect that the species getting ill should be put on a different diet than your others.

I wouldn't give up hope bro, continue to try with the water and honey... Maybe try to offer something small to try to feed her with, like a housefly. All we can do is try to comfort her and prey she pulls through, which I greatly hope for you she does!

I wish you and little miss " wet noodle " the best in recovering, and you already know I'm around if you need it MantidBro. All you gotta do is email


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 25, 2014)

Do you have any other feeder insects such as blue bottle flies? If you do not then I would try to feed her some wild crickets or other wild insect or Parasteatoda like house spiders, but I do not know if in your area during the winter there are insects out.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 25, 2014)

LAME said:


> I wouldn't say give up on the crickets my friend. I know you've had crumby luck with the crickets, and in your shoes id probably think the same. Why don't you start logging down what species can eat what and who can't?
> 
> I mean if one specific species is eating out of the cricket bin and not getting ill while others are then theres more to it than just it being a case of diseased feeders. I'd suspect that the species getting ill should be put on a different diet than your others.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats true, i could still feed Goliath and Dracula crickets. Im kind of uneasy even to do that cause i dont know if the next cricket might be infected and then Goliath or Dracula will die. I know deroplatys are supposed to eat flies. Phyllovates are said to be able to eat anything. Though in my experience, even some tenodera have died after eating crickets. Ive had these particulad crickets for like two weeks now. So i cant blame petco for vates puking. It has to be because one of the crickets like i said must have munched on one that had died and bad bacteria was injested and passed onto Vates. The dead ones are removed after i spot them but they are usually chewed on before i even do see them. The cricket container is pretty clean, or at least it looks it... Maybe because crickets have died in there, the dirt is bacteria ridden even after theyd been removed. Gonna clean out the whole cage like you said and provide fresh food and cricket quencher. Lets see how shes doing tonight! Gonna try feeding her a fly but if shes not feeling it ill just stick with the honey. And of course continue to provide water.

Haha, wet noodle

Thanks man, i dont doubt that i can rely on ya! haha


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 25, 2014)

happy1892 said:


> Do you have any other feeder insects such as blue bottle flies? If you do not then I would try to feed her some wild crickets or other wild insect or Parasteatoda like house spiders, but I do not know if in your area during the winter there are insects out.


Yeah i have blue bottles, ive gotta stick to feeding her those instead of crickets. I thought shed be okay with crickets but i guess not. I thought itd be so cool to watch her eat it and now im really regretting it. Its really cold here now, all i can seem to find are ispods, and even those are starting to freeze up like icicles. Plus my mantids dont really like isopods, too much shell, not enough juicey insides.


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 25, 2014)

MantidBro said:


> Plus my mantids dont really like isopods, too much shell, not enough juicey insides.


Ooh, you can actually get them to eat isopods? lol


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 25, 2014)

happy1892 said:


> Ooh, you can actually get them to eat isopods? lol


Not really, they catch it cause its moving, but then they take two bites and drop it, like theyre thinking...nooooope! lol


----------



## LAME (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm glad I could actually offer some advice that helped this time around, since she's stopped throwing up maybe now she's in the clear. Only time will tell my friend, just continue using those two tricks I use until she's back to normal. I hope that little noodle makes it! She is awfully cool.

and hey, if you have any spares.... I could use a few billbugs in that next care package, if possible. If you don't have them don't go out of the way and go out in the cold digging just to find them. Lol.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 26, 2014)

Keep going with the water. The idea is to help flush her out.


----------



## LAME (Nov 26, 2014)

yep, exactly.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 26, 2014)

LAME said:


> I'm glad I could actually offer some advice that helped this time around, since she's stopped throwing up maybe now she's in the clear. Only time will tell my friend, just continue using those two tricks I use until she's back to normal. I hope that little noodle makes it! She is awfully cool.
> 
> and hey, if you have any spares.... I could use a few billbugs in that next care package, if possible. If you don't have them don't go out of the way and go out in the cold digging just to find them. Lol.


Yeah puttin the honey on the maggot was a good idea! she ate it and is keeping it down so thats good. Im gonna continue with the honey for the antibiotic purposes, and of course keep the water going. Gonna try another maggot tomorrow and see if she still hasnt puked.  seems like things are goin good though for sure! Yeah shes wicked cool, no doubt. Lol shes more than just a noodle, shes five noodles and a macaroni haha

Yeah i got pill bugs on the list, no worries bro. Ive got some already collected, fast isopods


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 26, 2014)

Sticky said:


> Keep going with the water. The idea is to help flush her out.


 yeah ive been giving it to her quite a lot today, and she keeps taking it, so is obviously thirsty indeed


----------



## LAME (Nov 26, 2014)

Soooo......,

how'd she hold up bro? Any progress?

Has she thrown up any today?


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 26, 2014)

LAME said:


> Soooo......,
> 
> how'd she hold up bro? Any progress?
> 
> Has she thrown up any today?


She ate more honey and another maggot today so i think she might be okay? no puke, not that i realized!


----------



## LAME (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd keep a close eye on her just to be cautious, but I'm glad to hear she's recovering. Hopefully all will be back to normal within the next couple of days.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 26, 2014)

LAME said:


> I'd keep a close eye on her just to be cautious, but I'm glad to hear she's recovering. Hopefully all will be back to normal within the next couple of days.


I am keepin a close eye on her, hard not to lol, im glad too! Hopefully man, hope full lllyyyyy


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 26, 2014)

MantidBro said:


> She ate more honey and another maggot today so i think she might be okay? no puke, not that i realized!


If she ate something that is probably a good sign. Because the mantises I had that did not eat after they kept puking died.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 26, 2014)

happy1892 said:


> If she ate something that is probably a good sign. Because the mantises I had that did not eat after they kept puking died.


I think so too. And it was the same for me.


----------



## LAME (Nov 26, 2014)

Have you tried feeding her a regular meal yet? (without the honey.)


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 26, 2014)

LAME said:


> Have you tried feeding her a regular meal yet? (without the honey.)


Not yet, ill try right now actually.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

vates is eating noooo problem, munching away happily, on her second maggot now. Im gonna just feed her til shes done cause i think shes hungry after having only 2 maggots in like 30 hours. If shes still good after this then thats a definite, that she will be okay


----------



## LAME (Nov 27, 2014)

Good, I'm glad little noodle will pull through after all!


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

LAME said:


> Good, I'm glad little noodle will pull through after all!


Me too! Shes still doing good this morning! Wow, im stoked, gonna just keep checkin on her, but im almost positive that shes in the clear


----------



## PlayingMantis (Nov 27, 2014)

Awesome, glad to hear!


----------



## LAME (Nov 27, 2014)

+1

Good job on recovering her bro.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

PlayingMantis said:


> Awesome, glad to hear!


Right?! im so happy!! i thought she was a gonner, i was so upset, now im thrilled


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

LAME said:


> +1
> 
> Good job on recovering her bro.


Thanks for going through it with me man!


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to see it worked out and others were able to give you help to save your pet. I admit I learned a few things I hope I won't need, but perhaps will save my pet if it gets sick too.

I can imagine it's one of the things you are thankful for today, not sure what to say but congratulations.


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, congratulations and may she make many babies/oothecae for you. tee hee


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

CosbyArt said:


> Glad to see it worked out and others were able to give you help to save your pet. I admit I learned a few things I hope I won't need, but perhaps will save my pet if it gets sick too.
> 
> I can imagine it's one of the things you are thankful for today, not sure what to say but congratulations.


Thanks man! yeah i coulsnt be happier, seriously!


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

happy1892 said:


> Yeah, congratulations and may she make many babies/oothecae for you. tee hee


I dont have a male unfortunately but still!


----------



## LAME (Nov 27, 2014)

maybe one day before she goes you might?..


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

LAME said:


> maybe one day before she goes you might?..


Maybe! Depends on if I have the cash, or if there are any rightly aged males available.


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good luck on getting a male then.  I wonder if many people have this species? At least I guess it is more common than the Arizona Unicorn (Pseudovates arizonae).


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 27, 2014)

happy1892 said:


> Good luck on getting a male then.  I wonder if many people have this species? At least I guess it is more common than the Arizona Unicorn (Pseudovates arizonae).


Thanks! and im not sure, i dont think theyre extremely common, but not as rare as the arizona unicorn like you said. I got mine at bugsincyberspace.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 28, 2014)

yup, gotta say for sure now, that Vates is A-okay! Ate a bunch of maggots last night, no puking! still fine today!


----------



## MantidBro (Dec 18, 2014)

my girl reached adulthood and is a perfect specimen!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm glad she seems to be doing better!

My girl puked on me today. Then, I saw puke in her cage too. First, I thought she wasn't doing well because of old age (she laid 13 ooths). But if it is black stuff I'm guessing that it is some kind of infection? The thing is that none of the others mantids that are eating the crickets are throwing up. Maybe she is just too old too fight certain bacteria that would otherwise be harmless. (Like our gut flora or "good bacteria"). Should I strip down her whole cage?


----------



## MantidBro (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad she seems to be doing better!
> 
> My girl puked on me today. Then, I saw puke in her cage too. First, I thought she wasn't doing well because of old age (she laid 13 ooths). But if it is black stuff I'm guessing that it is some kind of infection? The thing is that none of the others mantids that are eating the crickets are throwing up. Maybe she is just too old too fight certain bacteria that would otherwise be harmless. (Like our gut flora or "good bacteria"). Should I strip down her whole cage?


Yup shes an adult now, no longer puking, doing great!That sucks! yeah it could be old age, could be that that particular cricket had more bad bacteria on it, maybe it munched on a dead cricket, its hard to tell, but yeah id strip the cage and wash it, im sure theres bad bacteria in the puke that youd wanna get rid of.

Try feeding her things with antioxidents, like honey. You can even try giving her some tea. Make sure you give her a lot of water, like multiple times a day. Unless if it makes her puke, then let her have a break. Try leaving her in the shade, dont overstimulate her. Maybe cover a side of her cage.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad she's ok. Mine is puking and won't eat honey. I'm scared.


----------



## MantidBro (Dec 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad she's ok. Mine is puking and won't eat honey. I'm scared.


Im sorry about that... Will she drink water?

If not id keep her in the shade and keep her hidden, and dont touch her, she might just need to rest and build up her strength. Good luck.


----------



## LAME (Dec 22, 2014)

Keep trying with it, don't give up mcervig


----------



## MantidBro (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad she's ok. Mine is puking and won't eat honey. I'm scared.


How is your mantid?


----------

